# Looking for a rectangular tart box



## mdenmark (Nov 5, 2014)

I am looking for a box to fit this rectangle tart in for holiday packaging. This is a Gobel tart pan made in France and I cannot seem to find a box to fit it in the U.S. The dimensions would need to be narrow: 5x14x2".

This is such a beautiful, popular shape, I have a hard time believing there is not a box out there to fit but so far I haven't found anything! Only very large boxes 10x14x2

Anyone have this tart pan and have a good box to fit?


----------



## dhammons (Oct 11, 2014)

surely there I s a dealer that does specialty boxes. 
Where did you get the tart pan? It's a great size/shape.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I make a lot of boxes using the origami tutorials on youtube.

Altho mine are used to up the wow factor of gifts I am sure you could figure out a pattern and use food quality cardboard and make up your own.

Hire some kids from the local high school if you need a large quantity.

Other than that you will be stuck paying some outrageous price for custom (online).

Good luck!

mimi


----------



## mercerdave (Nov 30, 2014)

I had the same issue, found this: http://www.brpboxshop.com/1477.html, but no board with it though.

D Hoover, CJB


----------

